# The Man himself, Walter Röhrl in action (DSL worthy)



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Found these pictures all together on the web, thought they would do good in here..








(especially, note Sport quattro chassis number posted in windshield of the black Sport!)


















































































































































































































































































_Modified by WAUOla at 7:01 AM 6-21-2007_


----------

